# IN NEED OF HELP



## EAT_SLEEP_FISH (Mar 12, 2009)

SO I USED TO GO FISHING WITH THE WIFES FAMILY ALOT. I REALLY ENJOY FISHING BUT JUST DONT HAVE MUCH KNOWLEDGE ABOUT IT. IN NEED OF SOME HELP. WAS PLANNING ON GOING SATURDAY, POSSIBLY TO PENSACOLA PIER, MAYBE BOB SYKES. BUT I DONT KNOW WHATS RUNNING OR REALLY WHATI NEED TO USE TO CATCH FISH, DONT EVEN HAVE TO CATCH KEEPERS JUST CATCH SOMETHING, JUST TO HAVE FUN.. WHEN MY SON GETS A LIL OLDER I JUST WANT TO BE ABLE TO PASS A LIL KNOWLEDGE TO HIM YA KNOW?! ANY HELP WOULD BE NICE.

THANKS,

MATT J.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

The spanish started schooling lightly at the pier, just take a light action rod and a gotcha with some leader and have fun...


----------



## EAT_SLEEP_FISH (Mar 12, 2009)

WHAT ELSE IS RUNNING???


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Try calling the pier and see what's been biting. If you want to just catch something get you some egg weights,swivels,beads,hooks,and some kind of leader material. Slide a egg weight and a bead on your main line then tie on a swivelthen add a leader and a hook. You can't go wrong with some fresh dead shrimp. Get rigged and baited up and throw it out on bottom and let it set. Thats about as generic as I can get but it should work for you. Hope this helps.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

best bet, go to bob sykes with live shrimp on a carolina rig, fish around the pilings.

sheepshead, redfish, and trout is what will be biting.


----------



## EAT_SLEEP_FISH (Mar 12, 2009)

My coworker is where i got this site from. You guys have been very helpful. keep it coming. 

thanks


----------

